# Looking up at nothing



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They sometimes can hear things we can't. Maybe a sound has his attention?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Or a smell? I mean how many times and how long does it last cause it sounds pretty normal.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Or a smell? I mean how many times and how long does it last cause it sounds pretty normal.


I wonder if someone is cooking on their grill. That would get the attention of my two if the window was open and the wind was blowing in the right direction!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

My only other thought is maybe he has a floater in his eye. I have one in my right eye that can be a distraction occassionaly. If it happens to float by his view, he might look up to try and find it.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

He looks up like something is bothering him, not massively so, but it's not just an inquisitive look. It's interesting that you should mention floaters, because I have one in my vision and they do have the appearance of flies buzzing about you. I hope that's not his problem, though, as I'm told they're permanent and it would drive a dog crazy. He's been doing it on his evening walk when it's been fairly dark when I can never see the floater in my vision.

It's almost like he's a dog version of the boy out of the Sixth Sense and is looking at ghosts.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well at twilight it could be a bird (or a bat muhwawawa). Remember vision is not their most acute sense to begin with. First they smell and then they hear. He could just be wondering where he is going in the dark. Maybe he smells a dog in the distance and is looking for it.......


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Do you think that it is anything like this? http://www.canine-epilepsy.net/flybite/flybite.html


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I saw Penny do this not too long ago. She was in the front yard, early evening and sitting there looking up quite intently like she was watching something.

I was keeping an eye on her from in the house and thought maybe there was a hotair balloon above us so I went outside and looked up with her. Nothing! Not a bird, not a fly, not a plane, not Superman....NOTHING! I swear that as I turned to go back in the house I heard her say "Gotcha!" :doh:and then she giggled.

They can be very weird, goofy creatures at times.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Is he sniffing, I couldn't tell from your posts. A male (fixed or not) can smell a female in heat more than 5 miles away and if it very faint it may only be slightly interesting because he hasn't quite figured it out.

Dave


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Team Alfie said:


> He looks up like something is bothering him, not massively so, but it's not just an inquisitive look. It's interesting that you should mention floaters, because I have one in my vision and they do have the appearance of flies buzzing about you. I hope that's not his problem, though, as I'm told they're permanent and it would drive a dog crazy. He's been doing it on his evening walk when it's been fairly dark when I can never see the floater in my vision.
> 
> It's almost like he's a dog version of the boy out of the Sixth Sense and is looking at ghosts.


 I was going to mention the idea of him seeing something we cannot but, everyone already knows that I am a believer in that stuff.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

He seems to be over it for now. It was possibly to do with something the vet recently gave us to put in his water to calm him because he has a phobia of engine noises and similar sounds. We stopped giving him it for this week and the weird behaviour appears to have stopped. I think he might have been tripping! 

PS. Like everything else that's been tried, it didn't do any good with his phobias anyway.


----------

